# Has anyone ever been to Boggs and Boulders?



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I noticed a couple of you are from AL. Have any of yall been to Boggs and Boulders? I hear its fun but i want some reviews before i drive 3 and a half hours over to it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im told by the BCB its the place to go. from what i understand they took a lot of businss from SRATV.

pm t-money he can tell you all about it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah... just clicky the searchy... you should get several threads, including one's in the media section!


----------

